# Solved: AVG 8 - Invalid Update Control CTF File



## MicKallister

AVG Anti-Virus 8

When I tried to update it today, it started to update then told me that there was a

Invalid Update Control CTF File

I have no idea what this is.
Nor does the AVG site say anything about it.

I think it is a relatively new problem with AVG considering there is nothing on the site of forums that have anything about it.


----------



## MicKallister

Not to worry I just fixed it.

go to your AVG files,
and delete the .ctf files

for anyone else with this problem.


----------



## oiwardy

Thanks for this - you are a complete star!

I didn't know where my AVG files were (complete novice) but used the search and found them in seconds. Like you said, once deleted the AVG update works perfectly.


----------



## boriske

after i delete one of the files of ctf its not working he tell me again tjat tje problem with ctf file


----------



## oiwardy

Can't help - my pc is working perfectly and I have gone on to do further updates and a scan with absolutely no problems.


----------



## blues_harp28

boriske said:


> after i delete one of the files of ctf its not working he tell me again tjat tje problem with ctf file


Hi and welcome.
Check suggestion here.
http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/e...rol-ctf-file-when-updating-avg-anti-virus-80/


----------



## amken

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi and welcome.
> Check suggestion here.
> http://www.winhelponline.com/blog/e...rol-ctf-file-when-updating-avg-anti-virus-80/


I've tried everything and I still can't get AVG to update. I've deleted the ctf files and reinstalled AVG. Anyone have a recommendation for a different anti-virus? Thanks.


----------



## taurasguy1970

It soved my problem.
thanks a lot
bhai you are really a genius.
CHEERS


----------



## mtsa

Thank you for the solution!!It worked greatI too had no idea where to find the "ctf file" and your instructions were right on:up: I did a search for "avg files/folders" and then deleted the "ctf" files from the list and was able to update, and then run the scan. Thank you again!


----------



## blues_harp28

:up: Hi mtsa...taurasguy1970...amken and welcome to TSG.


----------



## littlephoenix

yes this happened to me once and all i did wad reinstall AVG and that fixed it, but i guess there are other ways of fixing this error, also i think this error comes from version 8 only, am i right?


----------



## freshbru

Hi All,

Thanks for the advice. AVG now works...

However, I seem to get this error every few days for some reason  so I wrote a quick app that does the above for you!!

Its been very useful for me so I thought I'd share 

_Note this has only been tested with AVG-Free version 8 on windows XP._

*The App*

Heres the app (zipped): http://djfreshbru.com/apps/AVGCTFFix.zip

And heres the source code (for all those paranoid ppl): http://djfreshbru.com/apps/AVG CTF Fix Source.zip

What does the app do?

1. Deletes avginfoavi.ctf in \All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\download\

2. Deletes avginfowin.ctf in \All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\download\

3. Runs the AVG Update Application: "C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgupd.exe /pri=4 /session=0 /aspam=0"

*Notes*

This *should* remove the invalid CTF files then run the AVG update app. When you run the app, make sure you can see the desktop (minimise all windows) as the AVG Update window doesn't appear on the taskbar and sometimes hides under other windows...

If you have not received the 'Invalid CTF...' warning, DO NOT RUN THIS APP. You may receive additional errors as valid CTF files will be removed.

Any ideas/updates/bugs, please message me.

Thats all folks!


----------



## ThaGoat26

I fixed that ctf problem in like 2 seconds thanks.


----------



## outerwards1home

I have corrupt cookies and files, which have been shifted to an archive folder. Can I get them out of there?


----------



## sakato58

freshbru said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the advice. AVG now works...
> 
> However, I seem to get this error every few days for some reason  so I wrote a quick app that does the above for you!!
> 
> Its been very useful for me so I thought I'd share
> 
> _Note this has only been tested with AVG-Free version 8 on windows XP._
> 
> *The App*
> 
> Heres the app (zipped): http://djfreshbru.com/apps/AVGCTFFix.zip
> 
> And heres the source code (for all those paranoid ppl): http://djfreshbru.com/apps/AVG CTF Fix Source.zip
> 
> What does the app do?
> 
> 1. Deletes avginfoavi.ctf in \All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\download\
> 
> 2. Deletes avginfowin.ctf in \All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\download\
> 
> 3. Runs the AVG Update Application: "C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgupd.exe /pri=4 /session=0 /aspam=0"
> 
> *Notes*
> 
> This *should* remove the invalid CTF files then run the AVG update app. When you run the app, make sure you can see the desktop (minimise all windows) as the AVG Update window doesn't appear on the taskbar and sometimes hides under other windows...
> 
> If you have not received the 'Invalid CTF...' warning, DO NOT RUN THIS APP. You may receive additional errors as valid CTF files will be removed.
> 
> Any ideas/updates/bugs, please message me.
> 
> Thats all folks!



I can't find the CTF file(showed hidden files & folders). I only found BIN files, but on the other website they said we shouldn't delete BIN files. Could u help me?.email: [email protected]


----------



## iHateUserNames

sakato58 said:


> I can't find the CTF file(showed hidden files & folders). I only found BIN files, but on the other website they said we shouldn't delete BIN files. Could u help me?.email: [email protected]


Make sure to close the update manager and THEN search for *.ctf files. Search sometimes doesn't find files if they're currently in use or otherwise open.


----------



## stoneyy

hello, 
i tried all the ways above but my problem is not fixed. The computer tellsme that there are no CTF files available but AVG refused to update and says:
invalid update CTF file! 
and after this problem, my msn stopped working and some websites act weird, 
pleaseee help! thank u ...


----------



## wordswort

littlephoenix said:


> yes this happened to me once and all i did wad reinstall AVG and that fixed it, but i guess there are other ways of fixing this error, also i think this error comes from version 8 only, am i right?


.............
No.

I've been trying to update the free avg 7.5 for thirty minutes. I get messages saying 'update failed, follow these steps', but 'these steps' keep looping me to an upgrade page.

I did a search, as one of you recommended for ctv updates (or whatever they were called) but my search didn't find anything.

Is this avg's subtle little way of telling me that free protection is no longer available?

bob


----------

